# Vaping With Lithium Polymer Batteries



## Alex

*Vaping With Lithium Polymer Batteries *
Friday, Oct 2 2015, 12:00AM | Comments | Posted by: volcanoecigs
57 3 Google +0
*




*

*LiPo Batteries & e-Cigarettes*

LiPo batteries have been around for a long time, as they are the go-to battery for many RC hobbyists, it’s the battery in your smartphone and your laptop computer, but why is it suddenly gaining popularity in the vaping world?

LiPo batteries are actually not new to the vaping world. As early as 2013 there was devices such as the Evolv Darwin relic, but the 18650 IMR batteries by far out paced in user popularity.

When the DNA 200 chip by EVOLV hit the market, vapers looked to LiPo batteries once again instead this time with the addition of high wattage and advanced user features. The new chip technology allowed the LiPo battery to harness more power for the advanced users.

*What Is A LiPo Battery?*

LiPo or lithium polymer is a rechargeable battery type that comes in a pouch form, not a metallic tube shape like IMR 18650, 18350 or 26650 LI-MN (Lithium Manganese) batteries. LiPo batteries usually have more than one cell in the battery pouch.

LiPo batteries are known to be much lighter than LI-MN batteries and can be made in any shape or size. They have a higher discharge rate and higher power capacity, which eliminates the ramp up time, compared to dual 18650 high wattage devices.

LiPo batteries are reliable and beneficial to the advanced vaper as long as the user does their research on how to properly use, care and store them.

*Storing LiPo Batteries:*
LiPos have a storage voltage and will have a partial charge on arrival. They need to be charged to 60-70% of its max capacity before it is stored away, especially if it is not going to be used for a long time.

This is important because while a DNA 200 device is not turned on, it will still pull a small amount of voltage from the battery and can drain the battery over time.






*What Are Watt-Hours?* 

The watt-hours let us know the amount of energy that is required for your device to fire at a certain power (wattage) setting for a certain amount of time. The best way to determine how long your LiPo battery will last on a charge is using watt-hours, versus mAh.

Normally, you wont have to do any math to determine the watt-hours of your battery, as it will already be printed on the label. But when you do have to, honestly it is much easier than Ohm’s Law conversions.

*milliampere-hours of battery cell x volts / 1000 = watt-hours*

For the battery in the graphic above, the equation would read:

900mAh x 11.1 / 1000 = 9.99 watt-hours or 10.0 Wh (as it says on the label)

*Charging LiPo Batteries With the DNA 200:*

LiPo batteries charge through a system called Constant Current / Constant Voltage (CC/CV) through their connectors called a JST-XH. This connector allows the each cell to be accessed for constant monitoring of power level. The JST-XH connector is the white connector that plugs into the socket of the DNA 200 board that allows for safe charging via the USB charger of the three cells simultaneously.

DNA 200 devices like the LAVABOX are equipped with a balanced 1A charger. This means that it will automatically detect the type of power supply it is connected to.

The device can be plugged into a standard USB port or to a higher power source such as a wall outlet. The max charge rate is determined by the chip itself and can be adjusted through the EScribe software.

*How Fast Will My LiPo Charge With the DNA 200?*

This all depends on where your device is plugged into, whether it is plugged into a USB port of a computer or into the wall via the included wall charger. USB ports of computers depending on the model and age of your computer will either have a 2.0 or 3.0 USB port.

2.0 USB ports only put out 500 mA of power when charging, newer computers that have 3.0 USB ports put out on average 900 mA of power. These are both below the 1A capability of the DNA 200 chip.

But when plugged into a wall outlet, the device will then pull its max power draw of 1A (1000mA) from the charger allowing for a faster charge of the device. For example, the LAVABOX DNA 200 with quick charge via the included wall adapter can be fully charged in about 90 min. 

*Curious About the Battery Life of the LAVABOX DNA 200? *


*Check out GrimmGreen's thoughts on its battery span in the video below (skip to the 6:28 mark).*




Friday, Oct 2 2015, 12:00AM | 0 Comment | Posted by: volcanoecigs

Source:: http://www.volcanoecigs.com/blog/vaping-with-lithium-polymer-batteries.html#sthash.73UMiCD4.dpuf

Reactions: Like 4


----------

